# pf and pppt client



## bernie (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying establish a tunnel to a pppt server located at work, from my home network (behind a freebsd with pf firewall).

The only way I can make it work is when I have the following line in my pf.conf!


```
pass in  quick all
```

I would like to limit the above to the following :


```
pass in quick inet proto gre from $work_ip to any
```

or at least


```
pass in quick inet from $work_ip to any
```

But it doesn't work.

Any ideas ?


----------



## bernie (Apr 20, 2010)

Damn,

Is my question that dumb ?


----------



## aragon (Apr 20, 2010)

Helping with a firewall without seeing the whole rule set is guess work at best.  Paste your whole rule set...


----------

